# Reminder-be careful when crossing roads



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

just a reminder to everyone riding sleds. when crossing a road, please make sure all the cars are clear before crossing. even it you have to wait a few more seconds. 

yesterday on lakeshore drive in Brimley, a father/daughter were riding together when a vehicle passed by traveling east. the lead sled looked right but there was a jeep directly in line with the vehicle that just passed so there was the "blind spot" for the sledder in the lead and didn't see it. pulled out to cross the road and got hit squarely.

the 5 yr old daughter was killed in the accident and the father was hurt pretty bad but is still alive.

that is the third fatal on snowmobiles this winter in chippewa county this season so far.

Hopefully everyone will have a safe season for the remainder and remember to take the extra time cross the roads.

upmounty


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very sad, always a good reminder. I always remind the Son to check yourself & don't give to much credence to the guy in front who crossed. With a small group the lead guy though usually does not cross until it's clear enough for most. There was a fatality in the U.P. a few years ago with a vehicle where the driver pulled out as a semi turned on his hi-way with another car behind that was going straight. In this case the 2nd vehicle was hidden behind the truck & it 'looked' like it was clear.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Very Very sad news my heart goes out to the father in this case who will have to live with that decision forever.

Ganzer


----------

